# Lavender fragrance and Lavender EO



## mglory (Jun 23, 2009)

A friend asked me to make her lavender soap. So I used my lavender EO and made this creamy GM soap with lavender EO and another with ground lavender buds and E0. She didn't think it smelled like lavender and then I realized that she was talking about the flowery lavender fragrance and not the EO. Is there a lavender EO that has that flowery smell or do they all have that clean herby smell?


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 23, 2009)

..


----------



## flyingpig (Jun 25, 2009)

There are probably twenty lavender EOs on the market.  Some are very perfumey and girly, others are herby and almost camphorish.  For soapmaking I like NOW brand, even though it's a multisource oil and not the highest quality.  I like it because it's not too sweet, and even men tend to like it.  By the way, lavender with a bit of patchouli is the BOMB in my book!

All the different lavenders are recognizable as lavender, just as different roses smell different but are all plainly rose.


----------



## carebear (Jun 25, 2009)

high altitude french lavender EO is absolutely delightful - and will only set you back an arm and a leg.

perhaps she'd be happier with an FO - most people don't actually know what real lavender smells like (there is such a wide range anyway) and what they like isn't it LOL.

I actively dislike lavender 40/42.  I have settled on Bulgarian as a reasonable compromise.


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Check out BB's various lavender EO's. They do a good job of explaining the differences.


----------

